# Archery ranges in Brampton Ontario



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Try The Archers of Caledon


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Peel Fish and Game, just north of Torbram and Steeles. It is a private club but there are a couple times that a person can come out and shoot for a visit fee if she just wants to give it a try.


----------



## Brian6571 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you bigjono, I will let her know.


----------



## Brian6571 (Jun 25, 2013)

TRDJer said:


> Peel Fish and Game, just north of Torbram and Steeles. It is a private club but there are a couple times that a person can come out and shoot for a visit fee if she just wants to give it a try.


I appreciate the reply, thanks. I will let my friend know and I think the location is close to her.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Archers of Caledon, can pay each visit 10 bucks placed in the envelope


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

The range beside Ontario Science is free, but it's quite a way. Good option might be a family friend or acquaintance with a farm or field land. If your friend wants her daughter to try the sport first and see if it is "for her", pm me and we can sort something out at Peel Archery Club, as TRDJer suggested above.


----------

